# ATM PIN reveral to catch a Robber?



## caleb (Nov 28, 2006)

I just rcvd a email from a friend of mine who forwarded the following e-mail...could this be true?

"If you should ever be forced by a robber to withdraw money from an ATM
machine, you can notify the police by entering your Pin # in reverse.

For example if your pin number is 1234 then you would put in 4321. The ATM
recognizes that your pin number is backwards from the ATM card you placed in the machine.The machine will still give you the money you requested, but unknown to the robber,the police will be immediately dispatched to help you.

This information was recently broadcasted on TV and it states that it is
seldom used because people don't know it exists.Please pass this along"


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 28, 2006)

i doubt if its really true.....how about people having 1111,2222.....so on as PIN there number, so police won't come when they are robbed!! LOL.....


----------



## sonusahu (Nov 28, 2006)

" dude... this ain't united states", thats the reply i gave to my friend who forwarded this email to me...lol


----------



## satyamy (Nov 28, 2006)

normally u dont get pin like 1111, 2222..........
so..............
i have'nt n non of my frnd has like this
if anyone has than tell...........


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 28, 2006)

i dont think this works, as if also the police will come after 1hr and by that time everything will be over.


----------



## eddie (Nov 28, 2006)

Summary:
Message claims that if you are forced by robbers to withdraw money from an ATM, you can secretly alert police by entering your PIN in reverse

Status:
False - This technology exists but is not yet in general use.

*www.hoax-slayer.com/reverse-pin-ATM.shtml


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 28, 2006)

ya.....some fag spammer started spreading this sh*t!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 2, 2006)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> i doubt if its really true.....how about people having 1111,2222.....so on as PIN there number, so police won't come when they are robbed!! LOL.....




dont worry mate..change ur pin to something like 5643

wont u do it if u have an option to save urself from rpbber????


----------



## outlaw (Dec 3, 2006)

its not possible 

cuz the atm machine wont give da cash if u enter the pin code in reverse order cuz one account is supposed to have a single pin 

so if da pin code is 1234  and u enter 4321 why should da machine give u da money ; beats da purpose of having a PIN CODE


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 4, 2006)

This comes from a banker . That is false info and if you do that thrice your ATM card will either be captured in the machine or will be blocked for a day. 

If you really get stuck in such situation try to get the robber's video shot by the camera installed in the ATM.


----------



## Stick (Dec 4, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> i dont think this works, as if also the police will come after 1hr and by that time everything will be over.


With yourself


----------



## kl_ravi (Dec 4, 2006)

caleb said:
			
		

> "If you should ever be forced by a robber to withdraw money from an ATMmachine, .....


 
Hah !!! Until now no robber has ever tried to mess up with me !!!


----------



## desertwind (Dec 4, 2006)

> *Claim*:   Entering one's PIN in reverse at any ATM will summon the police.
> 
> *Status*:   False.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Bancho (Jan 7, 2007)

Nahi yaar this is correct


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 8, 2007)

Have u tried it?


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 8, 2007)

well now what will happen next... 

People do that false to she whether this really works or not.... and then the robbers are more smart than use... when they see that it is not giving us cash and giving a wrong pin message they will understand what the matter is.. as the police will tale atleast 30mins to reach the spot... after all this is Indian Police


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2007)

This is crap man... Impossible in india


----------

